# Deciding on Rogue: 2017 SL vs 2018 SV with sun/sound package



## markcoop (Mar 22, 2018)

I am deciding between two Rogues. I test drove and really liked a 2018 SV with the sun/sound package+fog lights. Another dealer near by has 5 2017 SLs on their lot, I believe they all have the sv premium package. I am waiting to hear back from them, but it sounds like the pricing will be similar. Given the same price, what would be the better choice?


----------



## markcoop (Mar 22, 2018)

Still debating this decision. To me it comes down to leather seats (not such a big deal for me but nice) in the 2017.5 SL vs Applae Carplay/extra USB port/extra powertrain warranty from deal for the 2018 SV.


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

The headlights (LED low beam) alone would sway me onto the SL alone. 

The halogen headlights on the SV are very poor.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markcoop (Mar 22, 2018)

R1ch said:


> The headlights (LED low beam) alone would sway me onto the SL alone.
> 
> The halogen headlights on the SV are very poor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I just did some reading after I saw your post and it seems, in general, that LED headlights get mixed reviews compared to halogens. I have not read anything specific for the Nissan Rogue other than your post. Alot of the other lights are LED (Fog lights, tails lights, etc).

Did you actually try out both?


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a 2016 Rogue SV w/ tech package which has halogens bulbs and I also have a 2015 Murano Platinum w/ tech package which carries both LED low and high beams. 

The LED lights are superior in every way... Albeit as a side note the Rogue only has low beam LED, high beam is halogen. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markcoop (Mar 22, 2018)

I ended up going with the 2018 SV. Turned out the financing was not as good (didn't realize that the Nissan financing deals only applied to the 2018 models. With the extra financing, I decided the 2018 was the better deal for me.


----------

